# any TT mk2 problems



## spider2869 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi to everyone,
I am looking to buy my first Audi TT and was wondering if anyone can give me some tips on things i should look out for.
Also when should the cam belt be changed and how much would it cost.
Hope you can help me
Spider2869


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Spider, Welcome to the TTF.
Mk2 TT Common faults, saggy leather seats, knocking steering racks, failing window regulators.
Cam belt 75K miles or 5 years which ever comes first, Average price £350 from Indy, £430 from Audi.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  sorry i am a mk1 owner


----------



## spider2869 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Hoggy,
Thanks for the info i'll make sure i check those things out when i finally decide on which TT to have.........decisions .....decisions :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

:? New or old?
If old , how old ?

Never had a single issue in 60k on my 3 yr previous TDI :wink:


----------



## chrissy101 (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi and welcome,
Another mk2 owner,
05 plate and no problems so far....  
Good luck!


----------



## spider2869 (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi All,
Looking at 08 to 60 plates fallen in love with the dark blue so got to keep hunting for the right one to come along.
with the knocking steering rack is it only on full lock or normal driving?

spider


----------

